# Anthrocon '08



## meow_mix06 (Jan 9, 2008)

n/e one goin this year?


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 9, 2008)

Nah sorry, Planning to go to AC and/or FC 09 however, maybe I'll see you there?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 9, 2008)

I am considering going; however, I am in need of some motivating factor to really attend.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going! Had so much fun at AC '07 it would take a whole lot for me to miss that con.


----------



## Aden (Jan 9, 2008)

Depends on if I'm in the area and what's going on with my internship. Certainly not priority #1, as nice as it is.


----------



## ambrosia333 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm going.  It's my first con so I'm very excited!


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Feb 22, 2008)

I was planning on going this year, but I won't be able to make it.

Maybe next year I'll attend.


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm get very nervous around groups of people, but I do really want to go...

I plan on going sometime by 2010, if I can work up the courage.(and money)


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 23, 2008)

Rowan and I hope to make it, but it's really up in the air right now.


----------



## Mabyn (Feb 23, 2008)

I plan on going. I have to be in the area around that time. Two birds, one stone, that whole thing.


----------



## Skulldog (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be there, confirmed dealer's table, just waiting on the art show to open for space.

First AC I'll be suiting as well. Can't wait.


----------



## arphalia (Feb 25, 2008)

Attending! Shooting for being in the art show and alley.


----------



## K-Red (Feb 25, 2008)

No. I'm not the convention type.


----------



## Marji4x (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys!  I'm new to furaffinity in general.  I am going to anthrocon so I decided to join up and see how the fur community is doing these days!  I plan on trying to get a table in artists' alley.  Woot!


----------



## blade (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been going since 02 or maybe 01 and already have paid for membership.  I believe I've put in for space for the art gallery again, and am looking forwards to Urchin alley.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm going - this'll be my first furry con, heh. Definitely excited to see what the weekend will have to offer :]


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe someday. As it stands, I'm really just not enough of a part of the fandom to go to a convention. I'd feel totally out of place. :/


----------



## coffinberry (Mar 5, 2008)

going for a day, probably saturday.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll try to go, I went to 05 and 06, missed 07 though.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 10, 2008)

I hate to ask, But where is it being held, If it's near I might just show up


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2008)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
June 26-29


----------



## ambrosia333 (Mar 10, 2008)

Silva-Dragon said:
			
		

> I hate to ask, But where is it being held, If it's near I might just show up



It's in Pittsburgh, PA.  Go to http://www.anthrocon.org/ if you want exact location.  They've got the address and the main hotels in the area there.


----------



## mareboy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going to try and go.  I'm still kicking myself for nto going to FWA in ATL.  Especially because i was less than 20 miles from the con.  I have been meaning to ask a certain author to geld me for such astupid mistake as that.  I'm a bad pony.

But maybe I'll be able to make it up there.  If not I'll just try to hit a few events around the atlanta and other nearby metro cities.  Still haven't been to an atlanta furrs meeting either.  Its funny how life gets in the way of itself sometimes.


----------



## Kib (May 24, 2008)

I cannot wait for AC, it was so fun last year! I'm so pumped to go again!


----------



## Wovstah (May 26, 2008)

I was thinking about making this thread. XD

But yea, I am going along with five of my buds and my significant other. ^_^  It's gonna be loads of fun.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh I am going. Havn't gone since 04 so I am gonna rage at this one. It is kinda hard to get out that far for me so I have to make the best of it when I get the chance to go. See ya all there.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 2, 2008)

Puppetfuck '08 is cleared for go.

...but, like no one I know aside from the people I'm going with can make it. :C


----------



## Erro (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm going to try to make it, it all depends on if I can come up with the money to make it there and back, and find someone who already has a room to crash with.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 2, 2008)

maybe next year but it's right in the middle of my last term this year, doh! >.<


----------



## kitwulfen (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be there, and I'll be hosting a panel with Beowulf Kennedy and Strype.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 3, 2008)

I should be there, but it looks like just for two days. With a new job I can't take time off for AC just yet.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 3, 2008)

Just registered. I'll most likely be there Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## Nastynate (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll be there I don't know where I'll sleep though.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll be going! As a big raccoon :3 

see you all there!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'll probably go in a few years. Probably when I'm a either an upperclassman in high school or in college.


----------



## balloonpup (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep, I'll be there.  Not sure if I'll be fursuiting though...


----------



## RailRide (Jun 8, 2008)

Will be there, arriving Thursday evening. Assuming I don't miss my train.

---PCJ


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## Blackmane (Jun 9, 2008)

My birthday's tomorrow and I can honestly say I'm looking forward to AC more. Woo! I'll be in the gallery and the den :3


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 14, 2008)

Counting down!  12 days! {=D


----------



## sparf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm gonna be hitting AC late Sat/night early Sunday for the end of the convention. 

Anybody wanna meet? I don't know nearly enough furs! Hit me up on AIM or Yahoo!

Vital stats: 25/m/Wolf. More than that, ask and I'll tell. 

Yeah, this is kind of an abrupt way to introduce myself but it's what I got. ^^;


----------



## Larka (Jun 18, 2008)

sparf said:


> Hi guys! I'm gonna be hitting AC late Sat/night early Sunday for the end of the convention.
> 
> Anybody wanna meet? I don't know nearly enough furs! Hit me up on AIM or Yahoo!
> 
> ...



Haha wow, you live in Chillicothe! The place where I'm originally from is only about 30 minutes from there. I'm from Megs county Ohio, in a trailer about half way from Pomoroey and Chillicothe.

But yah...A WEEK TILL AC!!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 18, 2008)

i want to go to FWA in atlanta so bad, im like 20 minites away but could never go cause im 14 lol so probably in 2010 ill go T_T *sniffles*


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 19, 2008)

One week!  I'm so excited. ^_____________^ *kaboom!*


----------



## Larka (Jun 19, 2008)

3 HOURS SHORT OF BEING 5 DAYS. 
I get there on Wednesday >3


----------



## Karukatsu (Jun 20, 2008)

god how i wish i could go its like a days drive and i can't go i even have enough money D: meeeh this sucks i have to wait till next year. but still 7 DAYS! OMG!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

can someone explain whats anthrocon for me?

im an retard -.-


----------



## Larka (Jun 20, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> can someone explain whats anthrocon for me?
> 
> im an retard -.-



Anthrocon is a furry convention, One of the largest ones (If not the largest)
Basically furries from around the world go to Pittsburgh Pennsylvania for a 4 day convention where they can meet artists, draw, hang out with friends, enjoy special events, and fursuit! Cons are really a blast.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

Larka said:


> Anthrocon is a furry convention, One of the largest ones (If not the largest)
> Basically furries from around the world go to Pittsburgh Pennsylvania for a 4 day convention where they can meet artists, draw, hang out with friends, enjoy special events, and fursuit! Cons are really a blast.


 
ok

and ur signature is funny xD
i like wolfs


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 25, 2008)

TooooooooooMORRROOOOOWWWWWW!  *'splodes*


----------



## Leros/Joltmar (Jun 25, 2008)

Lawlz I go up today, and I'm not ever ready to leave yet lol


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't see the point in heading up early when the hotels are booked until late tonight with other vacationers.


----------



## Emil (Jun 26, 2008)

Im there right now. Ill be floating around somewhere xP


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 26, 2008)

you guys are SO lucky, im stuck down here in Georgia and 14 X3,

PS. someone buy me a pair of ears and tail for me, much appreciated X3


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 27, 2008)

Same Tail and ears willin to pay u backs lol


----------



## Cotton Candy Leopah (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm here! For anyone that was at the dance on Friday I was the girl in the purple lamb legs and arms dancing on the stage. I'm Cotton Candy Leopah, easy to spot cause of the crazy makeup (I'm 5ft 5 and blonde so say hi), I will be around.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Same Tail and ears willin to pay u backs lol


 
+1

u guys dont know how damn lucky you are to actually GET to go


----------

